# Boring Firefox behaviour with Facebook.



## nalinux (Aug 13, 2018)

I think I need help ...
I've been using FreeBSD for quite a long time. If you consider since 1999 is a long time  I was playing Quake3 and Unreal Tournament in 1999 with my BP6 dual Celeron and Voodoo3 with the guys from gcu-squad.org 
But now there's a problem I can't solve.

I use Facebook.
When my computer runs Linux Debian, it works perfectly with Firefox.
When running FreeBSD, there's a really annoying thing : the part where we write is really small, and contains only 2 lines.
See picture.
I use Firefox 61.0.1, but I had the same problem with previous versions.
Even if I use a brand new profile, there's the same problem. I mean really new profile, create a new user and login with it, without any Firefox plugin.
There's exactly the same behavior when I use NetBSD, but not with Win7 nor Linux Debian.
So I suppose it's BSD related 
Is there a fix ?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 13, 2018)

On StackOverflow, I would close your question as "Unclear what you asking."


----------



## nalinux (Aug 13, 2018)

So I'm lucky we are not on StackOverflow !  
What is not clear in fact ?
English is not my language, so I don't know how to explain better.
That's why there a picture.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 13, 2018)

So what does it normally look like?  I can't help wonder if this has more to do with any plugins or other settings you applied to Firefox than anything else.

What happens if you rename ~/.mozilla/firefox into something else, then start Firefox with vanilla settings?


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Aug 13, 2018)

Did you try to run an extension like "User-agent Switcher" and choose "Linux / Firefox 60" as user agent ?


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Aug 13, 2018)

The port x11-fonts/webfonts could help if not installed.


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Aug 13, 2018)

It seems that my first tip will solve your problem. I tried that in a VM.


----------

